# Loop Tail "whizzer"? What Is It?



## rideahiggins (May 18, 2016)

I don't know if this is some kind of Whizzer or early moped or who made it. It doesn't have any head badge holes. It's not home made, Ok the rack is. The forks just look wrong. They might be right. Anybody have any info on this?


----------



## Murph68 (May 18, 2016)

I think bikewhorder posted a similar whizzer at some point....I remember his with the loop back end and I think the forks were similar to......didn't have that amazing rack though....not sure if it's this or not

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-got-me-real-a-whizzah-budaye.48500/


----------



## rideahiggins (May 18, 2016)

That looks like it. I never paid to much attention to motorized bikes. Too bad it's missing so many parts.


----------



## lee friend (May 18, 2016)

49 or 50 Whizzer Pacemaker Loop Tail frame.
Seat is rough but correct.
Fork is correct but incomplete.
Stem and sprocket incorrect.


----------



## locomotion (May 29, 2016)

definitely a Whizzer Pacemaker frame

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Whi...155774?hash=item4affbcfdfe:g:9rkAAOSwQjZXQjNW


----------



## rideahiggins (May 29, 2016)

It's on ebay now and ends today.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 1, 2016)

What you call a luggage rack is a mount made for another (rear) engine placed there when the owner couldn't make the Whizzer Pacemaker engine run.  My brother did this with a racing go-cart engine in 1966.  I will send this to him to see if this is his work.         Ray Spangler


----------

